# Making a MegaMan Costume...



## KitsuneKit (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm making a MegaMan costume for Halloween, I'm using the MegaMan X version, the original one is kinda lame and the NT version is really lame.

I need help.  I figure I can use denim for the light blue parts of the suit, but I can't figure out what kind of material I can use to make the dark blue parts of the suit.  Those parts are going to need to be hard that will maintain it's shape.   I was thinking of using some sheet metal for that.  Also I was planning on using a Nerf gun as my Mega Blaster.  And I still have no idea how to make the Helmet....







Any ideas on making this?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 12, 2007)

Hrmmm........

Paper mache? It would cost a LOT less then sheet metal and weigh considerably less. And for the helmet, any plain skateboarding one would do nicely, IMO. Just add on to it, but get the round shape and strength from your local wal-mart or somethin.


----------



## webkilla (Sep 12, 2007)

paper mache reinforced with glass fiber resin...

alternatively make it in foam rubber and paint it with liquid latex mixed with water-dilutable dye/paint (which is how i make LARP weapons)


----------



## KitsuneKit (Sep 13, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Hrmmm........
> 
> Paper mache? It would cost a LOT less then sheet metal and weigh considerably less. And for the helmet, any plain skateboarding one would do nicely, IMO. Just add on to it, but get the round shape and strength from your local wal-mart or somethin.



Good Idea with getting a skateboard helmet, only problem is that I have a rather large head, quite literately.  There isn't a single store that sells a helmet or a hat that is my size.  I'm going to have to make it from scratch...  I guess I just need to measure my head size and build a helmet around that with some paper mache or something.

And well, I did manage to get some light weight sheet metal for free.  My neighbor threw out a dryer... I snuck over there last night and took the casing of it.  Giving me enough for the Dark Blue Parts... hopefully.

As for the light blue parts, I need something that is flexable and won't tear.  I was thinking of denim, but that doesn't look enough like metal.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 13, 2007)

MegaMan StarForce looks funky.


----------



## 16weeks (Sep 13, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> MegaMan StarForce looks funky.


But cool at the same time.


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 13, 2007)

fiber glass  works well and for the helmit if you to lazy to make it go on ebay thay will most probly have one


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 14, 2007)

16weeks said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I said.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 14, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> As for the light blue parts, I need something that is flexable and won't tear.  I was thinking of denim, but that doesn't look enough like metal.  Any thoughts on that?



Well, it doesn't *have* to look metalic in a crazy ammout of detail. I myself would go for something skin tight for it. That's the main thing, metal isn't baggy. Something synthetic definately.

I dunno, a pair of tights or somethin similar would work. And you may actually be able to find blue tights around, which is always the added bonus.


----------



## webkilla (Sep 14, 2007)

styrofoam can be used too: http://kaaskop.deviantart.com/art/Space-marine-in-the-making-IIC-51659654


----------



## KitsuneKit (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll figure something out.  Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

